# Teich in Eutin?



## bayernhoschi (23. Juni 2013)

Hallo,
ich hab hier jetzt mal ne Frage.
Ich war letztens auf einer Hochzeit bei eine Onkel im hohen Norden.
Jedesmal wenn ich wieder in der alten Heimat bin, dann schau ich mir gerne mein Elternhaus an.
Diesmal hab ich einen Teich erblicken können.
Es ist in Eutin, gegenüber der Quanswiese.
Ist das zufällig einer von euch?


----------

